# East of England show?



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone else going? 

I'll be there with Bruno


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I've had to skip it this year as Gundogs are on Friday and I can't get the day off work, but it's a fun show! Best of luck.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going, along with MrRustyRead on here


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pezant said:


> I've had to skip it this year as Gundogs are on Friday and I can't get the day off work, but it's a fun show! Best of luck.


Oh my god! Thank goodness I posted this I thought I was going on the Sunday! Clearly haven't read it properly  boss has said I can have the Friday off though so I'll be there!



simplysardonic said:


> I'm going, along with MrRustyRead on here


Ah  what day are you going?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

sadly skipping as the breed show is the same day


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We're there on Saturday


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm going on the Friday, but not with Bess. 

I've been given permission to take photographs there for the book!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

murphy21 said:


> Oh my god! Thank goodness I posted this I thought I was going on the Sunday! Clearly haven't read it properly  boss has said I can have the Friday off though so I'll be there!
> 
> Ah  what day are you going?


We're there on the Sunday


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello  
Am I being blind and silly, I can't find an order of judging anywhere... 
Just like to know how long I'll be waiting  I know judging starts at 9 and if it's alphabetical well be first with bracco... But who knows! 

Thank you


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

You should have had a link to download your passes from Fossedata. You will have two options if you go to your Completed Entries page - one to download your passes, and the second is the Order of Judging.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

order of judging is on Fossedata East of England Order of JudgingFosse Data - Fosse Data

if you entered online your passes will also be there to download if you log into your account and view completed entries and view entry there is also an order of judging there


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

BessieDog said:


> I'm going on the Friday, but not with Bess.
> 
> I've been given permission to take photographs there for the book!


I am there on the Friday with the spitz boys  see if we can meet up


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

another localish show for me with no CC's 
good luck those that are going


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

tashi said:


> I am there on the Friday with the spitz boys  see if we can meet up


That would be great!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

BessieDog said:


> That would be great!


Sent you one email


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> You should have had a link to download your passes from Fossedata. You will have two options if you go to your Completed Entries page - one to download your passes, and the second is the Order of Judging.


Ah thank you! Found it!

We are ring 1- 3rd breed in  
Feel free to come and see me if you want pics of a breed who doesn't get cc's? xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

If anyone's going to East of England tomorrow grab me and say hi. I'll be wandering around with two cameras (easier than changing lenses) and I have long dark hair which will be tied in a plait on one side. I'll be collecting pics for my book!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be there with my Cash puppy on Saturday. Not entered into the show itself, but will be lurking and enjoying the Just Dogs: Live fun show next door. Would be nice to meet anyone interested?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'll be there with my Cash puppy on Saturday. Not entered into the show itself, but will be lurking and enjoying the Just Dogs: Live fun show next door. Would be nice to meet anyone interested?


We'll be there on Saturday - either around the border collie ring of the Import Register ring - do come and say hello! I'm a little plump blonde with longish hair and a horrible rash all over my arms and legs (an allergy rash from taking lansoprazole, nothing catching!) Plus I'll be the only one at the show with a bergamasco ...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> We'll be there on Saturday - either around the border collie ring of the Import Register ring - do come and say hello! I'm a little plump blonde with longish hair and a horrible rash all over my arms and legs (an allergy rash from taking lansoprazole, nothing catching!) Plus I'll be the only one at the show with a bergamasco ...


Haha, I'll be easy to spot too. Probably the only one with a Hovawart!  I might mostly be at the other side of things in the fun dog show, but will make a point of lurking around the show rings too. I really want to study how it's all done!

Not sure whether there are other Hovawarts entered on the day? But if so, I might be around that area.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Couldn't get to this show today after all, so am attending tomorrow now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what's on at Just Dogs Live?

We'll mostly be there supporting Jamie at the show, but if the opportunity presents itself, I'd be up for some shopping


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Does anyone know what's on at Just Dogs Live?
> 
> We'll mostly be there supporting Jamie at the show, but if the opportunity presents itself, I'd be up for some shopping


The website appears to be down now, but they do have a number of stalls there.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll be there competing at flyball tomorrow, we're quite busy tomorrow with 3 teams running, I'll be box loading 1, competing with Skye in 1 and competing with Star in the other and we're ring party for the div we aren't competing, so don't think I'll get time to look round the rest of the show. But if you come over to the flyball rings and see me say hi, I compete for Essex and you can't mistake Skye is the blue Border Collie with lots of naughty spots (she's looking a little tatty as she's dropping coat at the moment) and Star is the lilac Border Collie with lots of naughty spots (again a little tatty as she's just dropped coat).


----------

